# MISC | Train Tickets



## That driver for Sita (Jun 30, 2007)

Cant forget Melbournes Metcard!


----------



## Glodenox (Mar 26, 2007)

Nefast said:


> This is a one-way ticket from the village of Zele to the airport of Brussels. The distance is approximately 35 km. The ticket price is €6,80.


I checked it through Google Earth and it turns out you'll have to ride 77km to get from Zele to Brussels Airport if you go by car. So there's no way it'll be something even near 40km 

This is actually something interesting to see... I was afraid everybody were having the same big train cards. Though they are big, they do have a lot of information on them, information that can be very handy sometimes 

- Greetz Glodenox


----------



## Nefast (Jun 13, 2006)

Glodenox said:


> I checked it through Google Earth and it turns out you'll have to ride 77km to get from Zele to Brussels Airport if you go by car. So there's no way it'll be something even near 40km


I meant 35 km in a way a pigeon would fly. Driving there by car is about 45 km. Check again.


----------



## milwaukee-københavn (Jun 21, 2006)

DSB- the Danish State Railways










All domestic tickets are in this form, although there are also klippekorte or multi-ride clip cards that look a little different. International tickets are larger like airplane tickets.


----------



## himbaman (Feb 18, 2007)

*travelling times in belgium*

Actually, the shortest border to border train ride in belgium(antwerp-lille) would take you at least 1h40m, and the longest border to border line(ostend-arlon) takes more than 4hours.



Jonesy55 said:


> Yes, but from one side of Belgium to the other only takes 10 minutes the country is so small
> 
> In the UK, a Young Persons Rail Card (16-25 or full time student) gives a one third discount on most fares and costs £20, you can get some good cheap deals on UK rail (eg £16.50 return London-Manchester - 580km round trip) or you can pay a fortune (£340 London-Manchester first class flexible ticket without railcard) if you don't know how to get the cheap tickets.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

^^ :jk:


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

FallenGuard said:


> ... KUERZSTRECKEBILLJEE ... OEKO-BILLJEE ...


_offtopic:_
Damn, I love the letzebuergsch language!


I have never used a regular train ticket in Germany as all I need to travel around Trier is my student's id-card. Bus and train use in a certain radius is incuded.


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

*HONG KONG TRAIN TICKETS*

I think Hong Kong has one of the best train tickets and cards, its not paper but plastic.

Old tickets:


















tourist tickets









Year of the dog commemorative ticket for MTR train









One time use airport express tickets









Octopus Card, replacing old MTR tickets


----------



## jamesinclair (Mar 21, 2006)

Massachusetts (MBTA) commuter rail tickets, smallest Ive ever seen.

Theyre being phased out for credit card, machine issued paper tickets and smart cards.

I wish I had a better picture. I know I do, but I dont remember where it is...


----------



## sprash (May 8, 2006)

USA - A standard Amtrak ticket:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Only $6.3 from DC to NY? Wait .. George W Bush's ticket?


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

^^
:rofl:


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Funnily enough Tony Blair had quite the reputation of taking the train in Britain. The Mayor of London Ken Livingstone takes the tube to work every morning too!

Though I really can't see George Bush boarding an Amtrak train.


----------



## RoadUser (Aug 10, 2007)

Israel:


----------



## Club_Dru (Jul 11, 2007)

New train-card in Holland

Within couple of years this plastic chipcard wil replace al the other transportation tickets in Holland. In comparison with other countries with cards, not only you can to travel on one card with the train, but also bus, tram, metro and boats. So you can travel with different transportation from north Holland to south Holland only using one chipcard. You must upload your card in advance, when you checkout a bus or trainplatform, the system will automaticly transfer your saldo from your chipcard. It's a Dutch prestigeproject, and there still al lot of software problems. So at this moment only the city of Rotterdam uses this system before it's going national. 



















Customize your card









Chipcard for commuters. (and students.(students don't have to pay for public transportation)) 









http://www.ov-chipkaart.nl


----------

